# Was kommt danach?



## Andal (14. Juni 2012)

Und zwar nach dem Rekordfisch, dem Fisch des Lebens.

Es ist vollkommen legitim und beinahe erste Bürgerpflicht für einen Specimenhunter, dass er drauf aus ist, von einer bestimmten Art die größten Exemplare zu fangen. Da nehme ich mich selber auf keinen Fall aus. Ich halte es auch nicht für unehrenhaft, wenn man tatsächlich nach einem Weltrekordfisch angelt, so lange das fair und in natürlichen Gewässern stattfindet. Aber um das wieso und warum geht es mir gar nicht.

Ich würde gerne wissen, was danach kommt. Was kommt, wenn biologische Grenzen erreicht sind, wenn es einfach nicht mehr länger und schwerer geht?

Diese Frage stellt sich mir auf zweierlei Ebenen.

1. Was werde ich machen, wenn dieser Fall eintreten sollte?
2. Was wird allgemein passieren, wenn der ultimative Fisch gefangen wurde?

Werde ich womöglich den Spaß an der Freude verlieren, weil alles erreicht wurde, was ich erreichen konnte?
Wechsle ich den Zielfisch und mache unverdrossen weiter?
Wird es mir schlicht und ergreifend wurscht sein?

Das alles ist aber eher sekundär, da es nur mich, respektive jeden einzelnen betrifft. So richtig interessant wirds aber werden, wenn man zu hinterfragen beginnt, wie die „Szene“ reagieren wird!

Wird dann womöglich der Unsinn aus dem Big Game aufgegriffen und nach Schnurklassenrekorden gefischt, also mit möglichst dünnen Schnüren auf möglichst schwere Brocken? Der Wettbewerbsgedanke wird mit Sicherheit erhalten bleiben, das ist nur allzu menschlich, aber wie wird er sich darstellen?


----------



## Franky (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*



			
				Andal schrieb:
			
		

> [..] für einen Specimenhunter [..]



Kein Plan!

Ich bin offenbar ein "Nicht-Specimenhunter", der nicht quer durch die Weltgeschichte gondelt, um "den Fisch des Lebens" zu fangen, da mir die Dimensionen dafür auch nicht bekannt sind. Vor meiner Haustür tummeln sich viele Fische, aber "Rekordfische" mit Sicherheit nicht - und ich habe kein Bestreben nach solchen Brocken. Ein Grund dafür: sie schmecken halt nicht (mehr)...
Da sind mir andere und mehr Faktoren wichtiger, als "größer, höher, weiter, dicker, schwerer"...


----------



## Wickedstyler (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*

hmm .. vermutlich wird es immer noch einen größeren geben .. warscheinlich wird sich an der einstellung nicht viel ändern und man macht weiter ..


----------



## allrounderab (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*

ich fange zwar auch gerne große Fische, aber das sind auch sicher keine Rekordfische. Ich persönlich würde auch nichts ändern, selbst wenn ich einen 1,40m Hecht 1,10m Zander oder oder ... fangen würde. Für mich ist Angeln eins mit der Natur werden und abschalten. Klar fängt jeder gerne mal einen großen Fisch, aber das sollte nicht das Hauptbestreben meiner Meinung nach bei der Geschichte sein.


----------



## gründler (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*

Ich weiß nicht in wie fern sich der trend weiter durchsetzen wird,aber in anderen Ländern gibt es in letzter Zeit so ne art: Wieviel Karpfen fange ich in 12-24....Std.

Also sprich da geht es nicht mehr um die ganz großen,sondern viele Carps in recht kurzer Zeit zu überlisten.

lg


----------



## Schuschek (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*

Wenn man bekennender Specidingensbummens ist such man sich halt einen neuen Zielfisch. Da die typischen Vertreter wie Karpfen, Wels, Hecht usw. eh immer wieder mal getoppt werden, sollte vielleicht nach anderen "Randgruppenfischen" gesucht werden. ZBsp. die Ukelei oder die Monstergrundel oder was weis ich.
Oder man besinnt sich auf das was den Angelsport für die meisten von uns ausmacht, Ruhe finden nach der Arbeit, die Seele baumeln lassen und Angeln nicht mehr als Leistungssport betrachten


----------



## Wickedstyler (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*

haha .. das wärs .. monstergrundeln ..


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*

Eigentlich eine Frage die viele Antwortmöglichkeiten zulässt und auch wieder nicht wenn man genauer drüber nachdenkt.

Wenn ein Weg des Lebens sich als Sackgasse entpuppt, ist ja nicht das Leben zu Ende, sondern es nimmt zwangsläufig einen neuen Weg, auch wenn dieser vorher gar nicht existent schien.:m

Im Falle des Angler, der eine Spielart des Angelns völlig ausgereizt hat, gibt es nur eine Möglichkeit - weiterangeln.

Entweder der Betreffende wird sich völlig anderen Fisch- und damit Angelarten zuwenden oder aber nur keine Rekordfische mehr jagen, sondern die Freude am Fang überhaupt wiederfinden.
|kopfkrat


----------



## vermesser (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*



allrounderab schrieb:


> ich fange zwar auch gerne große Fische, aber das sind auch sicher keine Rekordfische. Ich persönlich würde auch nichts ändern, selbst wenn ich einen 1,40m Hecht 1,10m Zander oder oder ... fangen würde. Für mich ist Angeln eins mit der Natur werden und abschalten. Klar fängt jeder gerne mal einen großen Fisch, aber das sollte nicht das Hauptbestreben meiner Meinung nach bei der Geschichte sein.



Besser hätte ich es nicht ausdrücken können #6 !


----------



## sadako (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*



Schuschek schrieb:


> sollte vielleicht nach anderen "Randgruppenfischen" gesucht werden. ZBsp. die Ukelei oder die Monstergrundel oder was weis ich.



Der Battle um die sagenumwobene Monstergrundel? Ich bin dabei! Und bin mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit eine der Rekordhalterinnen. |supergri Mein neuestes Faible: Kapitale Grundeln auf Drop Shot


----------



## Wickedstyler (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*



sadako schrieb:


> Der Battle um die sagenumwobene Monstergrundel? Ich bin dabei! Und bin mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit eine der Rekordhalterinnen. |supergri Mein neuestes Faible: Kapitale Grundeln auf Drop Shot


 

haha .. |good:


----------



## Der-Graf (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*

Ein ziemlich schwieriges Thema, das weit über das Angeln hinaus diskutiert werden könnte. Es gibt ja ganze Forschungsbereiche, die sich mit Motivation und Volition (einfach mal googlen...) beschäftigen. Vermutlich ein Thema, das man nie abschließend klären können wird.

Im Falle des Anglers, der den Fisch seines Lebens gefangen hat, oder zumindest glaubt, diesen gefangen zu haben, stellen sich verschiedene Fragen:

*Hat der Angler grundsätzlich geangelt, einfach um zu angeln und sich daran zu erfreuen?

*_Wenn ja, dann ändert daran auch der Fang eines Allzeitrekordfisches nichts, denn er wird auch weiterhin Freude bei dem empfinden, was er tut und das ist Antrieb genug, es weiterhin zu tun.

_*Oder hat der Angler nur geangelt, um der beste Angler im Bezug auf die Größe des gefangenen Fisches zu werden?

*_Dann hätte er es zumindest_ _im Bezug auf eine Art dieses Ziel erreicht und keinen weiteren Antrieb, diese Art weiter zu beangeln. Es sei denn:

_*Hat der Angler den Rekord nur für sich selbst aufgestellt, oder wollte er damit eine gewisse Anerkennung erreichen?

*_Sollte ersteres des Fall sein, dann siehe oben. Sollte der Angler aber eine gewisse Anerkennung bezweckt haben, dann hängt seine Zukunft als Angler sicherlich auch davon ab, ob er seinen Fang ausreichend dokumentiert hat (oder den Fisch evtl sogar entnommen hat), um einen Nachweis über seinen Fang erbringen zu können. Denn seine Motivation rührt weniger von dem Rekordfisch als solchen her, als vielmehr von der Anerkennung der Gesellschaft. Und bekommt er diese nicht, weil er den Fisch nicht wiegen und vermessen konnte und keine Kamera und Zeugen zugegen waren, dann wird der Angler vermutlich weiterangeln, bis er den Fisch unter Zeugen erneut fängt.

_*Der Angler hat alle seine Ziele erreicht und angelt nicht nur um des Angelns Willen - was dann?*
_
Vielleicht wendet er sich einem anderen Zielfisch zu, vielleicht ändert er nur seine Anforderungen an den Fang des selben Zielfisches oder setzt auf Quantität statt Qualität, oder, oder, oder... Vielleicht hängt er auch das Angeln komplett an den Nagel und widmet sich einem anderen Hobby. Oder er schreibt ein Buch über sein Leben und die Jagd nach dem Rekordfisch inklusive Happy End, um alles nocheinmal erleben zu können. Wer weiß. Das Leben geht weiter - hoffentlich... Denn wenn den Angler nach dem Fang seines Lebens absolut nichts mehr antreiben sollte, dann hat er ein ernstes Problem.^^_


----------



## Andal (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*

Das war mir beim schreiben schon klar, dass ihr alle nur wegen der vielen frischen Luft angeln geht und keiner wirklich den Kracher fangen will. 

Aber was glaubt ihr, wie die Szene-Macher reagieren werden? Die Hersteller, Veranstalter und all die anderen, die am Angeln gutes Geld verdienen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*



Andal schrieb:


> Aber was glaubt ihr, wie die Szene-Macher reagieren werden?




Darauf, dass einer von tausenden sich dem Erfolgszwang entzieht? 
Gar nicht!
Sind ja noch genug andere da.


----------



## Der-Graf (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*

Mir kommt gerade der Satz: *"Glauben ist nicht Wissen" *bzw. *"Glauben ist Nichtwissen" *(wie man's nimmt) in den Kopf. Und ich glaube, darauf basiert die gesamte Hysterie und Jagd nach dem größten Fisch. Man weiß zwar von Rekordfischen, die schon gefangen wurden und hofft selbst, dass man mal einen solchen fangen kann. Wenn es dann aber soweit ist, glaub (hofft?) man, dass es eben doch noch einen größeren Fisch der selben Art gibt, der irgendwo in den Gewässern dieser Erde herumschwimmt. Und den gilt es dann zu fangen. Natürlich könnte es sein, dass der Fisch, den man gerade als Weltrekord hat listen lassen, der tatsächlich größte Fisch ist, den es von dieser Art jemals gegeben hat und geben wird. Aber kann man es mit Sicherheit sagen? Aus motivationspsychologischer Sicht und aus Sicht der Angelindustrie muss man sagen: Zum Glück nicht...


----------



## sadako (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*

Um auch noch etwas Sinnvolleres als meine Leidenschaft für Riesengrundeln beizutragen: 
Ich halte es wie bereits einige meiner Vorredner und verbinde mit der Angelei nicht unbedingt die Jagd nach dem bahnbrechenden Rekordfisch. Sicher freue ich mich riesig, wenn mir auch mal ein kapitaleres Exemplar die Ehre erweist. 

Allerdings halte ich mich da eher an die Erfüllung meiner eigenen Ziele und Wünsche, die ich mir persönlich stecke und die sich nicht an in Listen angeführten Rekorden orientieren. Sollte es denn tatsächlich doch passieren, dass ich einen Fisch mein Eigen nennen kann, der alle meine Erwartungen übertrifft, gehe ich anschließend meiner Sache einfach weiter nach (ohne wirklich darauf aus zu sein, einen noch Größeren zu fangen) oder stecke mir neue Ziele, die ich im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten als erstrebenswert und machbar empfinde.


----------



## Denni_Lo (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*

Da ich angele um des angelns Willen stellt sich mir die Frage nicht, ich binn Raubfischangler aber ich setze mich auch mal mit der Match oder Grundrute auf andere Schuppenträger hin.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*



Der-Graf schrieb:


> Natürlich könnte es sein, dass der Fisch, den man gerade als Weltrekord hat listen lassen, der tatsächlich größte Fisch ist, den es von dieser Art jemals gegeben hat und geben wird.



"Geben wird" ist natürlich spekulativ und könnte noch bei ganz großen Optimisten für Antrieb sorgen.

Realisten werden ab einer gewissen Größe wohl einsehen oder irgendwann feststellen müssen, dass weitere Versuche unter Erfolgsdruck nicht das gwünschte Ergebnis bringen und irgendwann desillusioniert aufgeben.

Alles andere wäre ja grenzenloser Optimismus, den ich Menschen nicht zutraue.
|kopfkrat


----------



## daci7 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> "Geben wird" ist natürlich spekulativ und könnte noch bei ganz großen Optimisten für Antrieb sorgen.
> 
> Realisten werden ab einer gewissen Größe wohl einsehen oder irgendwann feststellen müssen, dass weitere Versuche unter Erfolgsdruck nicht das gwünschte Ergebnis bringen und irgendwann desillusioniert aufgeben.
> 
> ...



Puhh ... vertuh dich da mal nicht 

 Wie sieht das denn beim Leistungssport aus? Rein theoretisch müsste es ja auch ein Limit geben für zb. 100m-Lauf, oder Hochsprung oder wasweißich - beschäftigen sich Leute deswegen dann weniger mit ihren Leistungsgrenzen? oder versuchen die Rekorde nicht mehr zu brechen? Ich denke nicht.
Das Problem dabei ist, dass man (auf jeden Fall mit heutigen Mitteln) niemals sagen kann "Nun ist das Limit für xy vollkommen ausgeschöpft", das einzige was wir mit Gewissheit sagen können ist, dass sich die Wahscheinlichkeit immer weiter verkleinert etwas noch toppen zu können. Aber das macht diese Titel nur noch rarer und daher begehrter


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*

Im Leistungssport geht es darum , die besten nicht nachweisbaren Mittelchen zu finden.
Die normale Grenze ist schon überschritten.

Das gibt es so bei Fischen nicht und wie du schon ganz richtig sagst ist "... dass sich die Wahrscheinlichkeit immer weiter verkleinert....", der springende Punkt, der denjenigen welcher die allgemein für möglich gehaltene Grenze gefunden hat, irgendwann zur Aufgabe zwingt.
Vmtl. die meisten sofort oder wenigsten kurzfristig, die hartgesottenen Optimisten eben etwas später.
Ändert aber nix.
|wavey:


----------



## Bassey (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*

Ja... was kommt... einige wechseln wohl den Zielfisch... Andere... keine Ahnung...

Ich habe persönlich meinen Karpfenrekord mit 29 Pfund getroffen, denke, dass es einfach Zufall war, dass er gerade da auf mein Frolic biss... Und? Auch über nen 20er freu ich mir noch den Arsch ab, warum auch nicht? Es ist einfach zuviel drumherum, um zu sagen "nö, anderer Zielfisch, meine Erwartungen wurden bereits mehr als übertroffen.

Ich angele gerne um einfach den Moment zu erleben: "Beißt was, oh die Pose wandert, verdammt, was wird es sein"...

Ich denke, dass man da als "Allrounder" am besten fährt... Wurm/Köfi raus und immer wieder ist es Spannend was wohl kommt. Ich könnte/Wollte mich garnicht absolut auf eine Art versteiffen. Ich habe für alles, auf was ich so angele mein passendes Gerät und jedes mal ist es eben was anderes. Morgen haue auch ich mal mit der 500g WG Rute nen KöFi raus, der sich gewaschen hat. Zwar schließe ich damit wohl nen guten Zander aus, aber bin eben mal auf Waller aus.

Immer wieder was anderes und die Spannung bleibt eben.

Traurig ist es, wenn ich da meinen Dad anschaue... Er fischt nur noch (wenn er überhaupt mal noch Angeln geht) mit unmenschlich großen Ködern und hat sonst keinen Spaß mehr an der Sache... "Entweder der ganz große, oder garnichts" ist sein Motto, was ich sehr schade finde, zumal das Angeln so ziemlich das einzige ist, was uns noch irgendwie mal verbunden hat... Ne einfache Grundmontage mit einem Tauwurm habe ich schon lange nicht mehr bei ihm gesehen, weil er wenn, dann nur noch eben nen riesigen Waller fangen will...


----------



## daci7 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Im Leistungssport geht es darum , die besten nicht nachweisbaren Mittelchen zu finden.
> Die normale Grenze ist schon überschritten.
> [...]



Ist das beim Karpfen nicht auch schon der Fall? Wenn die Fische nicht künstlich auf solch ein Niveau gezüchtet werden würden, zusätzlich noch durch hochprotein-Mast und Bewegugnsmangel gespeckt weden würden und dann noch in einem Umfeld ohne natürliche Feinde und möglichst ohne Krankheiten leben würden, das Limit bei so mancher Art wäre schon ausgereizt.

Das Problem ist, dass sich ein Limit schlecht beweisen lässt. Es ist sozusagen Unmöglich zu beweisen, dass etwas Unmöglich ist, bzw. so funktioniert unsere Logik nicht. Die Existenz von etwas kann man beweisen indem man ein Beispiel gibt, die Nichtexistens kann man nicht beweisen, da man kein Beispiel geben kann - man könnte es, wenn man in der Lage wäre komplett alles zu verstehen. Ich bewege mich ein wenig zu weit in philosophisch-physikalische Konflikte merke ich


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ist das beim Karpfen nicht auch schon der Fall?



Japp, trotzdem gibt es eine (nicht definierte)Höchstgrenze.
Wir sind uns ja eigentlich auch einig.
:m



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> *Realisten werden ab einer gewissen Größe wohl einsehen* oder  irgendwann feststellen müssen, dass weitere Versuche unter Erfolgsdruck  nicht das gwünschte Ergebnis bringen und irgendwann desillusioniert  aufgeben.
> |kopfkrat


Die Größe eben, die dem vermuteten Maximum sehr nahe kommt(oder es übersteigt).



daci7 schrieb:


> Ich bewege mich ein wenig zu weit in philosophisch-physikalische Konflikte merke ich



Das kann schon passieren.|supergri
|wavey:

@Bassey
Ich fühle mit.
Beim angeln sollte der Weg das Ziel sein.
Dann hat man allemal mehr davon!


----------



## Bassey (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> @Bassey
> Ich fühle mit.
> Beim angeln sollte der Weg das Ziel sein.
> Dann hat man allemal mehr davon!



Danke :q

Habe eben mit besagtem, alten Herrn telefoniert, ob er morgen mitkommt zum Wallern... Nö, er is im Garten... aber ich soll ihn anrufen, wenn wir nen schönen fangen, dann kommt er vorbei und er meint vielleicht weckt das ja wieder das Verlangen nach der Angelei in ihm... Also hoffe ich, dass wir morgen was mit 1,30m+ fangen werden!!! Um der Beziehung zwischen mir und meinem Vater willen


----------



## Deep Down (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*

Also, 
zumindestens den Rest des Jahres angelt man erstmal völlig  entspannt und mit innerer Zufriedenheit weiter!
Wenn einem die Welt dann irgendwann wieder real vorkommt, gilt einfach nach dem Fisch ist vor dem Fisch!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*

Klar fang ich gerne Fische....
Klar fang ich gerne große Fische...

Ob das dann ein Rekord oder gar Weltrekord ist?

Is mir sowas von wumpe....

Ich verurteile aber keinen, der Rekorde brechen oder Weltrekorde aufstellen will..

Wer sichs geben will oder braucht, bitte schön..

Solange mir keienr vorschreibt, dass ich nur noch angeln darf, wenn ich Rekorde brechen, sollen die machen was sie wollen...

Und wenn die einen meinen, sie brauchen dazu hochgemästete Regenbogner oder kugelrunde Boiliebomber - bitte schön..
Deren Spiel, deren Spaß..

Solange ich weiterangeln kann, wie und warum ich will, lass ich die weiterangeln so und warum die das wollen..

Wenn ich persönlich aber Zeit hab zum angeln, werd ich mich nicht unter Stress setzen - weder um Masse noch um Rekorde zu fangen...

Dennoch werde ich keinen verurteilen, der das braucht oder will...

Was also "danach kommt", wird bei mir nie die Frage sein...


----------



## Der-Graf (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Im Leistungssport geht es darum , die besten nicht nachweisbaren Mittelchen zu finden.
> Die normale Grenze ist schon überschritten.
> 
> Das gibt es so bei Fischen nicht und wie du schon ganz richtig sagst ist "... dass sich die Wahrscheinlichkeit immer weiter verkleinert....", der springende Punkt, der denjenigen welcher die allgemein für möglich gehaltene Grenze gefunden hat, irgendwann zur Aufgabe zwingt.
> ...



Es soll aber eben auch Menschen geben, die konsequent optimistisch sind und bleiben - quasi "unendlich" optimistisch... Und für diese gäbe es dann immer noch eine vorstellbare Steigerung, sei sie auch noch so klein. Das ist wie mit der Mathematik: Da habe ich mich auch mit meinem Lehrer in der Schule herrlich lange gestritten, weil er sagte, dass 0,9-Periode gleich 1 sei. Mathematisch vielleicht notwendig und dadurch erzwungen richtig - rein logisch aber falsch. Und der "unendliche Optimist" folgt dann bei der Bewertung des Rekordfisches (=0,9-Periode) eher der Logik, als der Mathematik und sagt sich, dass da vielleicht doch noch eine minimale Steigerung (hin zu 1) möglich ist. Sollte er dann einen weiteren Rekordfisch (wieder =0,9-Periode) fangen, geht das Spiel von vorne los, denn rein logisch wird 0,9-Periode niemals 1 werden und der Optimist wird niemals den größt möglichen Fisch gefangen haben, denn der schwimmt vielleicht noch woanders herum.


----------



## Ercaneki (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*

manchmal ist der vermeindlich kleine fisch, der größte#6

ich fische auch am liebsten auf zander (gufi, köfi, dropshot), aber er hat seine eigenen gesätze. 
aber lieber einen kleinen als keinen und schneider nach hause gehen ist immer das schlimmste:c


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*

Vielleicht liegst du richtig, vielleicht auch nicht.
Mir ist es egal, ob es den einen unverbesserlichen Optimisten irgendwo gibt. :m

Er repräsentiert aber sicher nicht den thematisierten Durchschnitts-Hunter.

|wavey:


----------



## Andal (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*

Jetzt bin ich aber schon etwas überrascht. Als ich heute dieses Thema eröffnet habe, dachte ich an neue Thesen, wie sich innerhalb der Anglerschaft der Wettbewerb entwickeln wird. Wohlgemerkt der Wettbewerb in einem positiven, befruchtenden Sinne. Statt dessen finde ich hier beinahe ausschließlich fast entschuldigende Beiträge voller Bescheidenheit, die ich den Bescheidenen nicht abnehme.

Wenn ich fischen gehe, dann mit der entschlossenen Absicht, heute die Mutter aller Fische der Art zu fangen, auf die ich es heute abgesehen habe. Das ist mein Antrieb, der Quell der Freude mit der ich fischen gehe. Das das bis heute und nach über 40 Jahren noch nicht geklappt hat, tut meinem Spaß am Angeln keinen Abbruch. Trotzdem gebe ich die Vorstellung nicht auf und es interessiert mich jedes mal brennend, was die Kollegen heute so am Haken hatten, wenn ich auf einen treffe.

Medien- und Fangberichte regen mich an, es den glücklichen Fängern wenigstens gleichzutun, oder  sie besser noch gleich zu überholen. Ich finde daran nichts schlechtes und schon gar keinen Fangneid. Nichts anderes, als der Ahnvater aller Angler, Isaac Walton, sinngemäß schon sagte. Wenn einer besseres Essen hat, oder besser gekleidet ist, so kümmert es mich nicht. Aber wenn er besser angelt, dann muss ich (für mich) etwas daran ändern.

Ich glaube kaum, dass ich der einzige bin, der so denkt und werkt!? Und wenn nicht heute, dann vielleicht übermorgen, oder irgendwann!


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn einer besseres Essen hat, oder besser gekleidet ist, so kümmert es mich nicht. Aber wenn er besser angelt, dann muss ich (für mich) etwas daran ändern.



Das juckt mich nicht, da es real nicht passiert.:m

Gestellte Fotos in Zeitungen von Pufffischen interessieren mich nicht.

Ich genieße die Zeit am Wasser mit allem Drum und Dran und mich erfreut jeder Fisch(auch Klodeckel).
Ganz besonders erfreuen mich dann die großen Fische aber doch.
Gerade weil ich nicht drauf warte. Sie kommen ganz von selbst wenn man weiß was man tut und bis es soweit ist, warte ich und genieße.......#6

|wavey:


----------



## Koalabaer (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich genieße die Zeit am Wasser mit allem Drum und Dran und mich erfreut jeder Fisch(auch Klodeckel).



genau, #6
so angel ich gerne in den kleinsten Tümpeln...auch dann noch, wenn ich weiß,hier gibt es garnicht die Mutter aller Fische.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## WK1956 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*

Hallo,


Andal schrieb:


> Aber wenn er besser angelt, dann muss ich (für mich) etwas daran ändern.


 
ach weist du, es gibt so viele, die "besser" angeln als ich, dass ich es als sinnlos empfinde DIE einholen oder gar übertreffen zu wollen.

Ich gehe angeln weil es mir Spaß macht, ob ich dabei was fange ist mir letztendlich wurscht. Klar freut mich ein schöner Fisch, die Größe spielt dabei aber nur eine sehr untergeordnete Rolle, das Wie ist mir viel wichtiger. Wenn ich eine Äsche oder Forelle auf Sicht mit der Nymphe fange, einen Karpfen auf Schwimmbrot, einen Hecht am Streamer oder eine Barbe auf Mistwurm, das ich für mich dann Angeln pur. Wie groß der Fisch dann ist, egal, darf eh meist wieder schwimmen.

Petri Heil
Werner


----------



## Andal (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das juckt mich nicht, da es real nicht passiert.:m



Nicht!? 

Du sitzt mit einem anderen Angler am Wasser. Du fängst, er fängt besser. Es juckt dich, wenigstens unterbewußt, denn du bist ein Mensch und kein Heiliger!


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*



Andal schrieb:


> Nicht!?
> 
> Du sitzt mit einem anderen Angler am Wasser. Du fängst, er fängt besser. Es juckt dich, wenigstens unterbewußt, denn du bist ein Mensch und kein Heiliger!



Das weißt du aber nicht genau.:m
Davon ab juckt es mich wirklich nicht, da ich immer mit den selben Leuten angeln fahre und ich es ihnen gern gönne wenn dann mal jemand den größeren Fisch fängt oder - ebenso selten - halt mal einen mehr.
#6


----------



## Andal (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das weißt du aber nicht genau.:m
> Davon ab juckt es mich wirklich nicht, da ich immer mit den selben Leuten angeln fahre und ich es ihnen gern gönne wenn dann mal jemand den größeren Fisch fängt oder - ebenso selten - halt mal einen mehr.
> #6



Da glaube ich dir ja noch eher die Behauptung, die Weltformel gefunden zu haben. 

Gerade diese immer gleichen Besetzungen von Anglergruppen beinhalten den meisten, wenn auch versteckten Wettbwerb. Denn das ist es ja gerade, was die SHGs so erfolgreich macht. Einer stößt den anderen an, einer lernt vom anderen...!


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*



Andal schrieb:


> Denn das ist es ja gerade, was die SHGs so erfolgreich macht. Einer stößt den anderen an, einer lernt vom anderen...!



Wenn man die Nachfolgenden immer nur den vorletzten Schritt sehen lässt, verringert sich ja der Abstand nicht.


----------



## Andal (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*

Innerhalb der Gruppe nicht. Aber zu den Anglern, denen es zu genügen scheint, im Mittelwasser zu dümpeln.


----------



## Gemini (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*

@Andal

Du hast schon Recht, ich gehe auch immer angeln um dann auch was zu fangen und je grösser desto besser.

Das unbedingte Ziel DEN Rekordfisch seiner Art zu fangen habe ich aber irgendwie nicht.

Ein schönes Beispiel ist doch auch der vor kurzem von einem Karpfenangler auf Boilie gefangen Hecht mit deutlich über einem Meter. 

Dann fragt der Fänger hier nach Raubfisch-Equipment weil er total heiss ist von nun an mehr Räuber zu fangen. Realistisch betrachtet wird er seine Boilie-Granate auf Sicht wahrscheinlich schwer toppen können. Er geht aber trotzdem von nun an gezielt ran.

Wohl jeder Angler freut sich über ein besonders grosses Exemplar, aber das immer weiter toppen zu wollen oder wenn das nicht geht was anderes zu machen oder die Fischart zu wechseln werden glaube ich die wenigsten in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*

@Andal
:m

Es gibt Ruhe und man kann das Angeln genießen.

Ups...1:0, ich muss weg......


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*



Andal schrieb:


> Das alles ist aber eher sekundär, da es nur mich, respektive jeden einzelnen betrifft. So richtig interessant wirds aber werden, wenn man zu hinterfragen beginnt, wie die „Szene“ reagieren wird!
> 
> 2. Was wird allgemein passieren, wenn der ultimative Fisch gefangen wurde?
> 
> Wird dann womöglich der Unsinn aus dem Big Game aufgegriffen und nach Schnurklassenrekorden gefischt, also mit möglichst dünnen Schnüren auf möglichst schwere Brocken? Der Wettbewerbsgedanke wird mit Sicherheit erhalten bleiben, das ist nur allzu menschlich, aber wie wird er sich darstellen?



Ich vermute, dass die Szene dann notfalls ein Phantom jagen wird - denn eine Obergrenze bei Fischen ist nicht beweisbar.
Nehmen wir einfach mal an, es wird ein 100-pfündiger Hecht gefangen. Ein Mutant, zweifelsfrei (Tumor im Hirn schüttet große Mengen Wachstumshormone aus), ein absoluter Ausnahmefisch, der so noch nie gesehen wurde und den alten Rekordhecht aussehen lässt wie eine Kaulquappe. Bislang hielt man so einen Fisch für völlig ausgeschlossen. So ein Viech gab es nie und wird es nie wieder geben.

Oder?

Wenn es einen 100-Pfünder gibt, warum sollte es keinen mit ein paar Gramm mehr haben? Womöglich vom gleichen Stamm, mit gleicher Mutation, im gleichen Gewässer?

Ich vermute dass Weltklasse-Rekorde nur noch zu mehr anspornen, denn die Zukunft ist lang.

Wer trotzdem kurzfristiger Rekorde brechen will, muss die Angelei auf eine andere Ebene herunterbrechen. Den Dicksten Fisch auf Fliege beispielsweise. Oder die von dir erwähnten Schnurklassenrekorde, die in Stundenlangen Drills enden. Oder man nimmt den mutierten Fisch aus der Wertung heraus. Oder man züchtet gezielt Fische mit dem Hang zur Mutation heraus.


Verzweifelter wird die Situation für den einzelnen Angler, der seinen Fisch des Lebens bereits am Band hatte:



Andal schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne wissen, was danach kommt. Was kommt, wenn biologische Grenzen erreicht sind, wenn es einfach nicht mehr länger und schwerer geht?
> 
> Diese Frage stellt sich mir auf zweierlei Ebenen.
> 
> ...



Ich fische ausdauernd mit der Hoffnung (und dem Ziel) eines Meterhechtes im Vereinssee. Was danach kommen würde? Das Ziel noch einen größeren Hecht zu fangen.

Ich weiß nicht, was ich tun würde, wenn ich den deutschen Rekordhecht fangen würde. Ich weiß nicht einmal was ich fühlen würde. Wenn mir nach diesem Fang jeder 70er nur ein Achselzucken hervorbringt, müsste ich wohl den Zielfisch wechseln, denn mehr als 95% der Hechte sind keine Großfische und mir würde es an Befriedigung fehlen.

Aus diesem Grund beglückwünsche und bemitleide ich Angler, deren erster Fisch ein Kapitaler ist, gleichermaßen. Kann ein Junge, dessen Anglerkarriere mit dem 30-Pfünder begann, noch Spaß am Plötzenstippen haben?

Ich schätze der absolute Rekord wird die Anglerwelt nicht wirklich ändern, das Herz des einzelnen Fängers hingegen schon.

Oder kurz:
"Anglerherz, was willste mehr?"
"Käm doch ein Kapitalerer!"


----------



## Debilofant (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*



Andal schrieb:


> Diese Frage stellt sich mir auf zweierlei Ebenen.
> 
> 1. Was werde ich machen, wenn dieser Fall eintreten sollte?
> 2. Was wird allgemein passieren, wenn der ultimative Fisch gefangen wurde?



zu 1.: 

a) Überlegen, ob und wie man weiter angeln soll? 
b) Zweifeln, ob das wirklich schon "alles" bzw. tatsächlich das Ende der Fahnenstange war.
c) Schon bald ohne Bedauern merken, dass der "Biss" von früher einen nicht mehr regelrecht treibt und alles viel entspannter abläuft. 

zu 2.: 

a) Schneller als die meisten glauben, wird es mehr oder weniger zweifelhafte Vertragsangebote zur Exklusivberichterstattung und/oder für Werbezwecke geben, und schneller als die meisten gucken können, wird schon bald die nächste "Sau" durchs Dorf getrieben werden. 

b) Nicht wenige lernen wohl ungefragt auch die übrigen Schattenseiten des "Erfolges" kennen, also Neid, Missgunst, Verdächtigungen in allen nur erdenklichen Varianten, Fangplatzbelagerung, etc.

c) Ein Rekordlisteneintrag wird geändert oder nach willkürlicher Auslegung sonderbarster Regularien abgelehnt.

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## franconia (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> [...]
> Aus diesem Grund beglückwünsche und bemitleide ich Angler, deren erster Fisch ein Kapitaler ist, gleichermaßen. Kann ein Junge, dessen Anglerkarriere mit dem 30-Pfünder begann, noch Spaß am Plötzenstippen haben?
> [...]



Guter Aspekt und berechtigte Frage, die vermutlich jeder individuell zu beantworten hat. Ich kann beispielhaft leichter für mich sprechen, als philosophische Grundsätze zu erörtern 

Beispiel:
Im zarten Alter von 10 Jahren, also noch so Jugendfischereizeiten, fing ich meinen ersten und bis dato einzigen Ü40 Barsch. Seitdem versuche ich diesen PB für mich selbst zu toppen. (Gut die letzten Jahre vllt aktiver, also die Jahre zuvor ).
Bin ich deshalb enttäuscht, wenn ich nen kleineren fange? Keineswegs, denn jeder Barsch, sei es Ü20 oder Ü30, ist entweder hart erarbeitet oder ich war bei einer Chance von 1:X zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort.

Eine weiterer interessanter Punkt, welchen ich in die Runde werfen möchte, ist die Frage nach der Gewässerwahl hinsichtlich "Schwierigkeit" (Vergleichbar mit anderer resp. ungewöhnlicherer Köderwahl auf den Zielfisch, entfernt auch mit den angesprochenen Schnurklassenrekorden).

Ich persönlich bevorzuge z.B. die Angelei an eher "naturbelassenen" (im Sinne von 'natürlicher' Fischbestand vs. Besatz) Gewässer. Ich bin bspw. u.a. aus diesem Grund nicht in einem Verein organisiert, da mich die Angelei an einem 1,5 Hektar großen Tümpel mit Satzfischen nicht reizt. Bei letzterem Punkt geht es mir nicht primär um die Größe gefangener Fische, als vielmehr um die angesprochene Herausforderung. Lieber fang ich weniger Fische (bleib im schlimmsten Fall auch Schneider), sitze aber dafür an einem schöneren Gewässer von dem ich weiß, dass der (potenzielle) Fang am Haken nicht gestern Abend noch im Zuchtteich schwam 

Beste Grüße,
Jörg


----------



## WK1956 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*

Hallo,



Andal schrieb:


> Gerade diese immer gleichen Besetzungen von Anglergruppen beinhalten den meisten, wenn auch versteckten Wettbwerb. Denn das ist es ja gerade, was die SHGs so erfolgreich macht. Einer stößt den anderen an, einer lernt vom anderen...!


 
das man von anderen lernt, hat aber nichts mit Konkurrenz zutun. Ich gehe auch meist mit denselben Leuten fischen oder, das öfters, allein. Dabei handelt es sich um meine Söhne und um einen guten Freund, früher haben meine Söhne von mir gelernt, jetzt lerne ich von ihnen. Aber einen Konkurrenzkampf gibt es da eigentlich nicht, warum auch?

Petri Heil
Werner


----------



## angler1996 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*

Rekorde haben doch eher, sowohl positiv wie negativ in der Wirkung, anspornenden Charakter.
So nach dem Motto -das will ich überbieten.
Also wird sich immer einer finden, der weiter macht in der Hoffung noch größer. Das kann auch der selbe Angler sein, andere auf jeden Fall.
Gruß A.


----------



## Franky (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*



Andal schrieb:


> Nicht!?
> 
> Du sitzt mit einem anderen Angler am Wasser. Du fängst, er fängt besser. Es juckt dich, wenigstens unterbewußt, denn du bist ein Mensch und kein Heiliger!



Ich denke, dass kommt ganz darauf an, wer was wie wo usw.!
Bringe ich jemandem eine neue Technik bei, die er erfolgreich umsetzt - sogar "erfolgreicher" als ich (wobei auch hier die Frage des Bemessens) - freut mich das wie die Sau!!!! Der "Rest" - egal, juckt mich nicht!
Glaub's oder nicht - ist so; und ein Heiliger bin ich wahrlich nicht :q


----------



## Ulli3D (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*

Mag ja sein, dass ich "pervers" bin. Ich angel um mich zu entspannen. Wenn ich tagsüber auf Hecht und Co war, dann setz ich mich abend mit der Stippe hin und fange Rotaugen, oder auch nicht 

Wenn ich mit meiner Frau angeln gehe, dan hab ich sowieso verloren. Sie hat keine Probleme eine 100 Kilo Sau aufzubrechen aber bei einer 500 g Forelle muss ich herhalten. So kann es vorkommen, dass ich nur am Fische ausnehmen bin und sie fängt wie blöd. Und? Was solls? Angeln sollte eine der wenigen Möglichkeiten sein, sich dem immer weiter, höher, besser Stress zu entziehen. 

Wer keine Schneidertage verträgt, der hat beim Angeln nicht verloren! :m


----------



## Boerni (14. Juni 2012)

Ich .......... ich weiß gar nicht was ich sagen soll dazu? Muss es immer darum gehen der beste zu sein? Aber wie soll es anders sein wir werden ja von überall her beeinflußt. Ich angle um den Fisch zu essen!


----------



## Andal (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*



Franky schrieb:


> und ein Heiliger bin ich wahrlich nicht :q



Das glaube ich dir jetzt aber aufs Wort!


----------



## kati48268 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*

Es wird ja gesagt, "es kommt nicht auf die Größe an".
Und wir alle wissen: das ist gelogen. 

Beim durchlesen dieses Threads (echt schöne Idee, Andal #6 ), war mein erster Gedanke:
ist denn eigentlich bei irgendeinem einheimischen Fisch scheinbar die (natürliche!) Grenze erreicht, an die kein anderer mehr ran kommt?

Beim Karpfen eventuell (siehe oben: natürliche Grenze!)
Und bei verschwindenden Arten wie dem Huchen wohl auch.
Aber sonst?
Immer und immer wieder knackt doch noch ein Mutant das bisherige Maximum, selbst wenn dies Jahrzehnte bestanden hat.


Und ich selbst?
Natur, Abenteuer, Freunde, Entspannung, blablabla... 
Alles ganz nett, aber ich will Fische fangen, wenn ich angeln gehe - und je größer, desto besser.


----------



## Der-Graf (14. Juni 2012)

Bisher habe ich ja eher philosophiert. Nun aber mal zu meiner ganz persönlichen Sicht der Dinge: Natürlich gehe ich angeln, mit dem Ziel etwas zu fangen. Denn wenn mal ehrlich ist, dann ist doch jeder von uns irgendwie beim Angeln angefixt worden - und das in der Regel durch einen Fisch am Haken... Bei mir war es ein 54er Hecht auf Mais an der leichten Posenrute, der mich endgültig überzeugt hat, dass das Angeln ein wunderschönes Hobby ist und ich das weiter verfolgen will.  Allerdings ist es bei mir (noch?) nicht das Ziel, einen möglichst großen Fisch einer bestimmten Art zu fangen. Vielmehr habe ich mir im letzten Jahr vorgenommen, u.a. möglichst viele verschiedene Arten zu fangen - nicht das leichteste Unterfangen am Rhein, hat aber schon ganz gut geklappt. Da freue ich mich schon über den 10cm-Babyrapfen von 2011 sehr - wobei die 64er Barbe zugegebenermaßen den Adrenalin- und Serotoninspiegel deutlich stärker in die Höhe getrieben hat.  Das ist vielleicht auch ein Reiz des Angelns: Man kann zwar versuchen zu selektieren, aber es kann und wird immer wieder etwas unvorhergesehenes passieren. Über einen Riesen freue ich mich natürlich mehr, als über nen kleinen Fisch, aber generell freue ich mich über jeden Fisch oder sogar nur Biss (...ist am Rhein keine Selbstverständlichkeit.) Und selbst, wenn mal nix beißt, erfreue ich mich der Erholung und der Natur. Angeln ist für mich in erster Linie Ausgleich zum Alltag und der Sinn besteht in der Tätigkeit selbst - ein Fisch am Haken macht es natürlich schöner und ein kapitaler Fisch wäre wohl die absolute Krönung. Es geht aber auch ohne...


----------



## Colophonius (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*

Ohne jetzt den Thread ganz gelesen zu haben (Asche auf mein Haupt), mal meine Gedanken dazu.

Grundsätzlich finde ich Andals Frage interessant. Aber was wird passieren? Ich habe selbst eine -vergleichbare- Situation. Eins meiner Lieblingsgewässer (sehr klein und flach) hat einen guten Bestand kleiner Hechte (über 60cm ist schon gut). Einen Meterhecht werde ich dort wohl nie fangen.
Jetzt habe ich im Winter einen Meterhecht in Holland gefangen.

Trotzdem angel ich weiter gerne an dem kleinen Gewässer, auch wenn ich mich mit kleineren Fischen "zufrieden geben muss". Wenn es nicht gerade ein 30cm Hecht ist, freue ich mich auch über Hechte, die nicht annähernd an die niederländische Schönheit rankommen


----------



## gründler (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*

Ja alle wollen nur Angeln und große Fische sind egal....


Erzählt man seinen Angelkollegen aber das man gestern am Vereinssee xxx am Busch in der Südecke nen ca.1.40m Hecht Waller.....dran hatte und ihn verloren hat,steht die nächsten 4 Wochen täglich jemand an diesem Busch und Peitscht da.

Wer es nicht glaubt probiert es aus,auch wenn es da gar kein Hecht Waller.... gibt.

Mein größter Hecht 1.34m,Zander 1.12m,trotzdem werde ich nie aufhören zu hoffen das es eines tages evtl.mal noch größer kommt.

Das macht Angeln doch aus,sowie jeder Jäger vom 20ender träumt,träumt der Angler von großen fischen.


|wavey:


----------



## Skrxnch (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*



Andal schrieb:


> Und zwar nach dem Rekordfisch, dem Fisch des Lebens.



Ich hab nicht alles durchgelesen, da genügt eigentlich der Startbeitrag.
Ich würde neu hochfahren sozusagen von dem Punkt an wo ich noch gar keine Ruten und Rollen benutzen durfte.

Fange einen Fisch nur mit den Händen und schleich Dich an. 
Ist mir 2 mal gelungen. Das 1. Mal als Knirps von 11 Jahren mit ner winzigen Forelle, ein 2. Mal mit nem 2 pfd. Aal.
Da hab ich allerdings Arbeitshandschuhe übergezogen, ohne hätte das wohl kaum geklappt ihn über die Schulter aufs Ufer zu werfen.

Der absolute Kick wäre jetzt die Storys nachzuvollziehen die ein Großonkel mir immer erzählt hat.
Der ist im ehemaligen Bessarabien (heute Moldawien nahe Ukraine) mit nem Kumpel im Winter unter Eis getaucht um Karpfen unter Weidenwurzeln mit der Hand zu fangen.

Das wäre doch mal ein Kick, oder#6.

Und das waren keine Storys oder so, das ist real passiert dort kurz vor dem 2. Weltkrieg. Alle Überlebenden aus der Ortschaft dort (bin mit denen aufgewachsen) haben bestätigt dass die 2 Jungs damals das ganze Dorf mit Winterkarpfen versorgt haben. 
Zu erwähnen sei, dass sie immer zu zweit tauchten und sich zwischendurch am Feuer aufwärmten. Das versorgt wurde von weiteren Kumpels und sie tauchten an Seilen gesichert.

Rekordfische waren das nicht, aber die Story ist nach Jahrzehnten noch überliefert und auch ohne Fotos authentisch.|wavey:


----------



## thanatos (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*

vor jahren hätte ich mir gewünscht ,daß mal so´n 100kg klotz
anbeißt.(100 kg hechte sind keine utopie gab es noch anfang des 
vorigen jahrhunderts,habe leider den autor des buches vergessen )
mein größter dorsch 1,40 meter und danach mein heimliches gebet
hoffentlich nicht wieder so ne klamotte,für so was bin ich einfach zu alt
war um ehrlich zu sein,  noch nie ehrgeizig,mache nicht mal photos
ich weiß:ich bin der größte ,der beste und wenn jemand anderes
nen größeren zieht hat es petrus eben mit ihm besser gemeint.
wenn ich angeln gehe freut es mich wenn ich erfolg habe und wenn
nicht wars trotzdem schön,wie sehen das die totalen C&R fans ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*

Man könnte dann ja auch versuchen, den kleinste mit der Angel fangbaren Fisch einer Art zu kriegen, wenn man den Größten schon gefangen hat ;-))

Da gehts dann um Gramm und Millimeter, sicher eine Herausforderung sowohl für Angler wie auch für Industrie und Medien..

Du musst gezielt an den Großen vorbeiangeln, brauchst extremst feines Gerät und keinen Weitwinkel mehr an der Kamera, sondern ein Mikroskop..

Man kann - so man will - alles in Extreme treiben..

Wenns schee macht... soll doch jeder, wie er will....


----------



## pike-81 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*

Moinsen!
Schöner Thread...
Beim Hecht steht der Rekord wie eingemeißelt. Es sind größere Fische verbürgt, aber halt nicht mit der Angel gefangen. 
Obwohl das Gerät und die Techniken ständig weiterentwickelt werden. 
                                         Und wenn einer von uns Petrijüngern das unfaßbare Glück hat, einen Rekord zu überbieten, wer sagt denn, daß nicht irgendwo, irgendwann von irgendjemandem ein Fisch auf die Schuppen gelegt wird, der ein paar Zenimeter länger oder ein paar Gramm schwerer ist? Woher soll man wissen, daß ein Fisch das größte Exemplar seiner Art ist?
Und bei der Rekordjagd sollte man auch bedenken, daß nur Fische gewertet werden können, die gemeldet werden. Vielleicht wurde ja schon längst ein Größerer gefangen. Nicht jeder ist darauf erpicht, den Fang, und damit das Gewässer der Öffentlichkeit preiszugeben.
Mein PB meines Zielfisches liegt jedenfalls weit unter dem Rekord, und ich arbeite seit ca. 8 Jahren daran, ihn zu überbieten. Allerdings auch nicht mit allen Mitteln. Es geht ja auch um die Erlebnisse drumherum. Entdeckungsreisen zu neuen Revieren, neue Techniken und Methoden, überstandene Stürme und Gewitter, interessante Beifänge, Freundschaft! Ach, die Liste ist endlos...
Einen reinen Rekordjäger kann man doch nur bemitleiden...
Petri


----------



## Tino (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*

Danach ...kommt weiterangeln.

Jedenfalls bei mir.

Das angeln birgt für mich Erholung,Spannung und den kleinen Kick wenns beisst.

Wenn's dazu noch was leckeres für die Küche gibt,freue ich mich noch mehr.

Ich brauche keine Rekorde beim angeln. 

Wozu auch...|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*

Noch ne Idee - auch schön als Wettbewerb zu gestalten und geht für jede Fischart:
Zielgewichtfischen...

Ein Gewicht vorgeben, das möglichst genau zu erreichen ist...

Z. B.:
Barbe, 2,374 kg 

Wem Angeln nicht reicht, der kann sich ja Herausforderungen erfinden...


----------



## siloaffe (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*

Hmmmmm,... 
Was wäre wenn...... 


Öööhhhmmmm, jooooo.... 
Das sehe ich spätestens wenn es soweit ist.
Warum soll ich mir jetzt Gedanken darüber machen was 
vielleicht, evtl., im Fall der Fälle, irgendwann mal sein KÖNNTE? 

Da investiere ich die Energie und Zeit lieber in das hier und jetzt, 
denn am Ende kommts eh immer anders als man denkt 

Soweit meine Meinung|wavey:
Markus


----------



## kati48268 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Noch ne Idee - auch schön als Wettbewerb zu gestalten und geht für jede Fischart:
> ...


 
Oder jeden Fisch einer Art eines Gewässers 1x am band gehabt zu haben. (Läuft ja bei den Karpfencampern schon fast automatisch).

Wem das nicht reicht, jeden Fisch eines Gewässers!

In Anlehnung an Marcel Reich-Ranicki, der mal sagte, _"man kann nicht mit jeder Frau dieser Welt schlafen, aber das ist kein Grund es nicht zu versuchen"._ :m


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*

Bei denjenigen, die einzig die Jagd nach dem nächsten Rekord (egal ob persönlichen, nationalen, Welt...) im Kopf haben, frage ich mich ernsthaft, was denn da los ist, dass neben der Arbeit das Angeln der einzige Lebensinhalt ist. Irgendwie ist das doch eine Kompensation für eine gewisse "Leere", die da herrschen muss. Hat von den nurrekordjagenden Kerlen denn keiner Freundin, Frau und (oder) Kinder? Irgendwas, was wichtig genug ist, um den Blick mal ein paar Stunden oder Tage vom nächsten Rekord abzuwenden? 
Da wird immer mehr oder weniger belustigt davon schwadroniert, dass die Frau das Hobby Angeln gefälligst zu einhundert Prozent akzeptieren müsse, incl. 213 von 365 am Wasser zugebrachten Nächten, ansonsten könne man sie doch gleich in die Wüste schicken, aber mal ernsthaft betrachtet, handelt es sich hier noch um "normale" Wertmaßstäbe?

Die reine "Lust am Großfischfang" verkörpert doch eine sehr eng gefasste Weltsicht, die im Extrem dann zu Grotesken führt. Wie sonst ist es zu verstehen, wenn die Beziehung zum Fisch eine erotisierende Komponente bekommt, mobblige Karpfen abgeknutscht oder Barsche so in die Kamera gehalten werden, dass man meint, Mobby Dick vor einem zu haben. 

Die große Spielwiese für klein gebliebene Jungs ohne wirkliche Verantwortung, so kommt es mir manchmal vor. Und nicht nur auf das Angeln bezogen.


----------



## Andal (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*

Kann es sein, dass ihr Wettbewerb, die Suche nach Maximas und Konkurenz im Sinne von Ansporn zu negativ belegt seht?

Ist es nicht möglich, dass das genau die Triebfeder ist, die alles, auch das Angeln, bewegt?

Säßen wir möglicherweise ohne derartige Motivationen noch mit einem Haselnußstecken und gezwirbeltem Roßhaar am Wasser, statt mit Carbonruten und Dynema...?

Wäre Angeln ohne jede ("sportliche") Herausforderung nicht einfach stumpfes Fische fangen?

Briefmarkensammler sind bestrebt eine in ihrem Sinne möglichst vollständige Sammlung zu haben. Viele Wanderer sammeln Fernwanderungen, wie die Erstgenannten ihre Postwertzeichen und so weiter und so fort, die Liste kann man beliebig ergänzen. Die bekommen dafür alle weder Ehrenpreise, noch Bares. Sie tun das alle nur für die Befriedigung ihrer Passion.

Warum sollte das dem Angler fremd, oder gar ehrenrührig sein?


----------



## antonio (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*

es ist eben wie überall immer schneller, höher, weiter.
auch gibt es eben die verschiedensten typen.
und jeder muß eben mit seiner herangehensweise klarkommen.
so lange man anderen nicht seinen stempel aufdrücken will, ist das auch in ordnung.
nur irgendwann sind eben auch biologische und physikalische grenzen gesetzt.
und hier wird dann eben von der geräteindustrie oder anlagenbetreibern und und und, das ganze ins extreme getrieben.
das äußert sich dann eben in solchen sachen wie dem "weltrekordkarpfen" oder das eben das rad neu erfunden wird und längst existierendes unter neuem namen vermarktet wird.
und es gibt eben immer wieder genügend leute, die darauf anspringen(hereinfallen).
aber jeder muß eben für sich selbst entscheiden ob er diesen ganzen zirkus mitmachen(will).

antonio


----------



## Franky (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*

Naja, ganz ohne "Herausforderung" geht ja keiner von uns ans Wasser - klar besteht das Ziel, möglichst das Abendbrot in die Pfanne zu bekommen. Mein "persönlicher" Ehrgeiz besteht - wenn man denn so sehen will - darin, möglichst viele Fischarten zu fangen. Aber es müssen nicht die größten, dicksten, schwersten usw. sein. Der jeweils schönste reicht aus :q


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*



Andal schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass ihr Wettbewerb, die Suche nach Maximas und Konkurenz im Sinne von Ansporn zu negativ belegt seht?
> 
> Ist es nicht möglich, dass das genau die Triebfeder ist, die alles, auch das Angeln, bewegt?
> 
> Säßen wir möglicherweise ohne derartige Motivationen noch mit einem Haselnußstecken und gezwirbeltem Roßhaar am Wasser, statt mit Carbonruten und Dynema...?


 
Nicht unbedingt. Die verfeinerten Materialien dienen zumindest mir lediglich zum Zweck des angenehmen und "schönen" Fischens. Anders ausgedrückt: Es macht mir einfach Freude, mit leichten und sensiblen Ruten fischen zu gehen. Es geht mir ausdrücklich NICHT darum, möglichst große Fische zu fangen. 

Aber, um ehrlich zu sein, letztlich entscheidet auch hier die grundlegende Motivation "Warum gehe ich Angeln" über alle weiteren Konsequenzen. Ich gehe in aller Regel mit Verwertungsabsicht ans Wasser. Und da ein kapitaler Fisch oft genug nicht unbdingt ein kulinarischer Hochgenuss bedeutet, habe ich eben andere Ziele. Gerade an Tagen, wenn es eher schleppend beißt, freue ich mich über einen 65er Hecht definitiv mehr als über einen Metrigen. Einen Ü20 Pfund hatte ich schon, war für den Augenblick sehr spannend und auch ein besonderes Erlebnis, brauche ich aber nicht mehr. Warum sollte ich zwanghaft den Ü30er anstreben, wenn mir der 65er leckerer mundet?

Karpfen genau so. Wegen mir dürften die eigentlich mit 45cm das Wachsen aufhören, Drill hin oder her, gut, aber wenn es mir nur um das geht, bleibe ich offen gesagt eher zuhause und beschäftige mich mit unserem Kleinen (9 Monate). Und Aale: 45-55 cm finde ich am tollsten, danach wird´s schon sehr fett. Einzig Barsche und Zander schmecken recht unabhängig von der Größe. Ob ich aber einen 70er oder 90er Zander für die Küche entnehme, ist mir recht relativ, jedenfalls kein Grund, das "Maximum" anzustreben. Wenn einer beißt, schön, wenn nicht, auch ok. 
Ach ja, Waller müssten auch nicht unbedingt länger werden als einen Meter, wenn ihr mich fragt. 

Ja, ich bin ein Potti! Keiner, der die Kühltruhe vollstopfen muss, aber doch ein "Mitnehmer". Und als solcher sehe ich die Specimen-Hunter beinahe schon als eigene Spezies . Ich kann es jedenfalls nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## antonio (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*

das ist richtig franky.
nur artet es eben, und das nicht zu wenig, in extreme aus.
aber wer es mag.
der kommerz hält eben überall einzug.

antonio


----------



## WK1956 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*



Andal schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass ihr Wettbewerb, die Suche nach Maximas und Konkurenz im Sinne von Ansporn zu negativ belegt seht?
> 
> Ist es nicht möglich, dass das genau die Triebfeder ist, die alles, auch das Angeln, bewegt?


 
Nein, ganz sicher nicht.
Wenn dem so wäre, dann würde ich auch an Forellenpuffs fischen, an Wettbewerben teilnehmen und vieles mehr.
Für mich ist angeln einfach Erholung. Klar freut es mich wenn ich was fange, klar erzähle ich auch davon, aber ich habe nicht den Ehrgeiz unbedingt immer größere Fische zu fangen.
Ich muß auch nicht jeden meiner Fänge fotografieren, gerade meine schönsten Fische bleiben oft unfotografiert.
Ich weis was ich gefangen habe und was mir angeln bedeutet, andere brauchen das nicht zu wissen.

Petri Heil
Werner


----------



## daci7 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*

Na klar freue ich mich über nen großen Fisch - und ich muss gestehen, ich versuche auch gezielt große zu fangen! Auch haben wir freundeskreisintern Wetten laufen wer den größten Hecht/Karpfen/Wels fängt.

Trotzdem sollte man mMn unterscheiden zwischen *einer* Motivation und *der* Motivation!

Für mich stellt das überlisten eines besonders großen Exemplares *eine* (große) Motivation an meinem Hobby dar - nichtsdestotrotz ist für mich *die* Motivation das Hobby selbst.
Alles zusammen, vom _Pläne schmieden_ über _Gewässer erkunden_ über _Köder und Montage basteln_ und _Geräte optimieren_ bis zur einfachen "Nutzlosigkeit" des _"Am Wasser rumhängens, auch wenn man weiß, dass nichts mehr gehn wird"_ oder _mit Freunden beim Aalangeln mal gemütlich n Bierchen_ zu zischen oder_ Anglerlatein spinnen mit Kollegen_.

Auch wenn ich gerne einen großen Fisch fange ist für mich die größte Motivation, oder sagen wir das schönste an meinem Hobby, dass es gerade NICHT in erster Linie um den Wettbewerb geht. Stress, Konkurrenz und Ernsthaftigkeit hat an meinem Angelplatz nichts verloren.

|wavey:


----------



## kati48268 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin ein Potti! Keiner, der die Kühltruhe vollstopfen muss, aber doch ein "Mitnehmer". Und als solcher sehe ich die Specimen-Hunter beinahe schon als eigene Spezies . Ich kann es jedenfalls nicht nachvollziehen.


 
Somit hat jeder seine eigene Antriebsfeder.
Der eine will Beute in den Pott kriegen, der Andere nur weg von Arbeit, Stress, Mutti daheim und in der Natur sein ...+ in Ruhe Bier saufen. Der nächste steht auf Technik, sucht Präzision, Perfektion. Und andere wollen halt die Mutter aller Karpfen fangen.
Alles völlig ok.

Mein Antrieb ist die "Herausforderung". 
Diese kann ganz unterschiedlich ausfallen; 
viele fangen, viele Verschiedene fangen, bestimmte Art fangen, besser als der Kumpel nebenan fangen, möglichst Große fangen, mit einer bestimmten Methode oder einem bestimmten Köder fangen, an einem bestimmten Platz was fangen, überhaupt was fangen,...

Gibt ja so einen schönen Spruch: 
_Was ist dein Lieblingsfisch?_
_Der Nächste!_


----------



## Syntac (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*

Servus, 
früher gings bei mir auch grundsätzlich nur übers Wochenende auf Karpfen, mache ich heute auch noch ab und zu mal gerne, aber die befriedigungsschaffenden Faktoren haben sich doch erheblich verschoben. 
Mindestens genauso gerne nehme ich mal die Matchrute und fange Schleien auf Sicht, Karpfen mit Schwimmbrot, bei denen die Größe auch nicht so wichtig ist, oder geh mal mit der Spinne los. 
Selbst beim Boiliefischen nehme ich oft mal die Waage gar nicht mehr mit...

Die Mischung machts! Genießen, statt hinterher jagen!


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*



Andal schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass ihr Wettbewerb, die Suche nach Maximas und Konkurenz im Sinne von Ansporn zu negativ belegt seht?
> 
> Ist es nicht möglich, dass das genau die Triebfeder ist, die alles, auch das Angeln, bewegt?
> 
> ...




So schaut das aus.#6

Dennoch möchte ich da eine Einschränkung machen.

Ich finde, das wichtigste ist nicht der finale Fang eines Kapitalen, sondern der Weg dorthin.

Mir tun die Jungs ein bisschen Leid, die nicht mit der Stippe angefangen und Ihre Fertigkeiten langsam entwickelt haben.

Statt dessen geht es gleich voll aufgerüstet und mit virtuellem Wissen vollgestopft ans Wasser. Zahlreiche Stufen anglerischer Entwicklung werden übersprungen um so schnell wie möglich den großen Fisch zu fangen.

Ein kapitaler Fisch wird erst dann wertvoll und unvergessen, wenn zuvor unendliche Mühen und vergebliche Versuche investiert wurden.

Ansonsten ist es das Zufallsprodukt einer industriell und gesellschaftlich forcierten Faulheit.


----------



## vermesser (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Bei denjenigen, die einzig die Jagd nach dem nächsten Rekord (egal ob persönlichen, nationalen, Welt...) im Kopf haben, frage ich mich ernsthaft, was denn da los ist, dass neben der Arbeit das Angeln der einzige Lebensinhalt ist. Irgendwie ist das doch eine Kompensation für eine gewisse "Leere", die da herrschen muss. Hat von den nurrekordjagenden Kerlen denn keiner Freundin, Frau und (oder) Kinder? Irgendwas, was wichtig genug ist, um den Blick mal ein paar Stunden oder Tage vom nächsten Rekord abzuwenden?
> Da wird immer mehr oder weniger belustigt davon schwadroniert, dass die Frau das Hobby Angeln gefälligst zu einhundert Prozent akzeptieren müsse, incl. 213 von 365 am Wasser zugebrachten Nächten, ansonsten könne man sie doch gleich in die Wüste schicken, aber mal ernsthaft betrachtet, handelt es sich hier noch um "normale" Wertmaßstäbe?
> 
> Die reine "Lust am Großfischfang" verkörpert doch eine sehr eng gefasste Weltsicht, die im Extrem dann zu Grotesken führt. Wie sonst ist es zu verstehen, wenn die Beziehung zum Fisch eine erotisierende Komponente bekommt, mobblige Karpfen abgeknutscht oder Barsche so in die Kamera gehalten werden, dass man meint, Mobby Dick vor einem zu haben.
> ...



#6 Da ist was dran. Natürlich kann ich mehr und größere Fische fangen, kein Problem. Dann muss ich aufhören zu arbeiten, die Bude verdreckt, es gibt nur noch Meckes und Döner und die Alte jag ich auch gleich in die Wüste, dann hab ich endlich Zeit zum Angeln!! 
Es ist letztlich "nur" ein Hobby, wenn auch ein sehr zeit- und recht kostenintensives. Dieser Punkt kommt häufig zu kurz. Wenn ich das quasi als Nebenjob ohne weitere Verpflichtungen privater und finanzieller Natur mache, werden auch persönliche Rekorde möglich. Ansonsten wirds schwer und vom Zufall abhängig, schon aus Zeitgründen.


----------



## daci7 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*



Syntac schrieb:


> Die Mischung machts! Genießen, statt hinterher jagen!



Genau!
Und so ist es bei vielem - man kann sich seine Gelenkte mit Leistungssport kaputtschmirgeln weil man unbedingt dieses und jenes schaffen will ... oder man kann einfach gemütlich in Maßen Sport betreiben.
Man kann Bergsteigen um sich seine Gipfelpässe zuschmieren zu lassen - oder man kann Bergsteigen, weil man die Aussicht udn die Luft genießen will.
Man kann reisen um den Reisepass zugestempelt zu bekommen und man kann reisen um neue Kulturen und Landschaften kennen zu lernen.
Man kann forschen um möglichst viele Paper zu publizieren und man kann forschen, weil man Interesse an der Materie hat und gerne die Geheimnisse der Natur lüftet.

Jedem das seine - und mal nebenbei gesagt: die Motivation hat NICHTS mit dem Ergebnis zu tun. Das ich große Fische fangen will oder neue Rekorde aufstellen will oder immer höhere Berge besteigen will heißt noch ange nicht, dass ich das schaffe. Ich habe bei vielen Sachen das Gefühl, dass gerade die Leute erfolgreich sind, die nicht verkrampft nach dem Rekord jagen, sondern den Spaß an der Sache oder die individuelle Perfektion suchen.

Ich selbst bin lieber ein Genießer und gemütlich unterwegs, was meiner Vorstellung von Perfektion beim Angeln eben eher entspricht #6

Daher besitze ich auch garkeine Fischwage und vergesse nicht selten mein Maßband, dafür nehm ich mir lieber 'n paar Sonnenblumenkerne und 'n Bier mit.


----------



## Andal (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*

Es wurde immer wieder der Faktor Zeit angesprochen.

Gerade weil ich nicht so viel Zeit fürs Angeln habe, wie ich gerne möchte, setze ich mir Ziele. Schon durch die schiere Planung und Absichtserklärung gegenüber mir selbst verlängere ich das Erlebnis eines Angeltages.

Ein Beispiel.

Ich fahre ein-, zweimal im Jahr mit ein paar Freunden für verlängerte Wochenenden an dem Möhnesee. Da fahren wir nicht wegen der schönen Aussicht hin, oder wegen dem chill out, da gehts uns um Barsche. Und da auch nicht um die handlangen, dass halt auch was zuppelt. Da wollen wir ans Eingemachte!

Da entwickelt sich schon Wochen vorher eine Freude an der Planung, an der Taktik und der Bereitstellung der Angelsachen. Da entwickelt sich aber auch eine Art von Wettstreit unter uns, die natürlich auf dem See ihre Fortsetzung findet und jeder will die magische 50er Marke irgendwann mal knacken, wenn es geht auch als erster.

Ich finde diese Atmosphäre einfach schön und anregend!


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*



daci7 schrieb:


> ....dafür nehm ich mir lieber 'n paar Sonnenblumenkerne und 'n Bier mit.



Du pflanzt beim angeln Blumen?|bigeyes

Ansonsten volle Zustimmung, Daci!#6
|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*



Andal schrieb:


> jeder will die magische 50er Marke irgendwann mal knacken, wenn es geht auch als erster.
> 
> Ich finde diese Atmosphäre einfach schön und anregend!



Schön aber anstrengend.:m

Wenn man die 50 erstmal hat, wird es wieder ruhiger, kannste glauben.#6

Irgendwann braucht man dann keine Ziele mehr sondern genießt das Angeln.....


----------



## Andal (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schön aber anstrengend.:m
> 
> Wenn man die 50 erstmal hat, wird es wieder ruhiger, kannste glauben.



So soll es auch sein. Wer nicht gefordert wird, der erschlafft. Und nach dem 50er gehts weiter. Ich will doch als Angler nicht versacken, so wie ein Rentner, der mit der plötzlichen Freizeit nichts anfangen kann. Immer wieter und wenn es mit 90 nur noch zum Lauben stippen reicht; der Fisch ist das Ziel!


----------



## angler1996 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*

wir haben uns mal vorgenommen, wenn's nicht mehr anders geht, uns gegenseitig ans Wasser zu tragen.
Notfalls muss'n Träger her:m


----------



## Andal (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*

Eben. Einmal Angler, immer Angler... bis der Docht verglüht!


----------



## Bassey (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*



Andal schrieb:


> Eben. Einmal Angler, immer Angler... bis der Docht verglüht!



Wenn der Docht verglüht, dann hast du es zu dolle getrieben, werter Andal... die arme Frauenwelt


----------



## ernie1973 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*

Hm,

also ich bin nicht wirklich ein Rekordjäger, sondern gehe primär aus Spaß an der Freude angeln und nehme auch gerne ein paar Fische zum Essen mit.

Aber natürlich freue ich mich, wenn ich z.B. mal einen großen Zander erwische - oder ein fetten Aal von über einem Kilo...aber das nimmt mir in keinster Weise den Spaß daran, weiter auf die "Pirsch" zu gehen.

Das mag bei Specimen anders sein, wenn sie mal am Ende der Fahnenstange ihrer Art gekratzt haben, aber für mich als Wels, Zander, Forellen & Aalhunter zählt weniger der Erfolg, die Größe oder die Masse der gefangenen Fische, als das Angelerlebnis & die ein oder andere leckere selbstgefangene Mahlzeit!

Ernie


----------



## vermesser (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*



Andal schrieb:


> Es wurde immer wieder der Faktor Zeit angesprochen.



Es ist doch aber so! Zeit ist durch Planung nicht zu ersetzen!! Guck Dir doch die ganzen Berufsangler an, die hier bei mir auf´m See hocken (meist rüstige Vorruheständler mit Zeit, Geld und Boot). Die fangen Zander, da tränen Dir die Augen, aber auch tagelang nix...! Ohne groß mit Technik und Ködern zu experimentieren, die haben bestenfalls ein Echo und 10 Gummis, das wars. Aber sie sind da, wenn die Fische beißen, morgens um 4, abends um 11, unter der Woche bei günstigen Bedingungen...

Um bei Deinem Beispiel zu bleiben, Du fährst ein paar Tage auf den Möhnesee...was ist, wenn in den Tagen nix beißt, warum auch immer? Die "Zeitangler" erwischen immer wieder Phasen, wo die Dicken gehen...

Ich bleibe dabei, um realistisch Rekorde zu erangeln, braucht man Zeit (neben anderen Faktoren, die käuflich sind oder auch nicht). Und daran mangelt es den meisten von uns.

Ich jage keine Rekorde, ich versuche aus der mir gegebenen Angelzeit und den gegebenen Gewässern den maximal möglichen Erfolg zu holen...und deshalb bin ich mit einem 90er Hecht, einem 70er Zander oder einem 40er Barsch im Jahr schon sehr zufrieden, ohne damit irgendeinen Rekord anzugreifen...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*



Andal schrieb:


> So soll es auch sein. Wer nicht gefordert wird, der erschlafft. Und nach dem 50er gehts weiter. Ich will doch als Angler nicht versacken, so wie ein Rentner, der mit der plötzlichen Freizeit nichts anfangen kann. Immer wieter und wenn es mit 90 nur noch zum Lauben stippen reicht; der Fisch ist das Ziel!


 

Andal, mit Verlaub, die Philosophie des "Höher, schneller, weiter", führt zwar vielleicht zum 56er Barsch, aber im "realen" Leben eben auch zu Herzinfarkten, Bandscheibenvorfällen und einem immer zügiger vorbeirasendem Leben . 
Wie gesagt, wenn einer beißt, toll, wenn nicht....


----------



## Andal (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Um bei Deinem Beispiel zu bleiben, Du fährst ein paar Tage auf den Möhnesee...*was ist, wenn in den Tagen nix beißt, warum auch immer?* Die "Zeitangler" erwischen immer wieder Phasen, wo die Dicken gehen...



Nun, dann haben wir nichts gefangen. Der Plan zu fangen setzt mich ja nicht automatisch dem Zwang aus, es auch zu machen. Selbst nach einer Schneiderfahrt bleibt immer noch die Erinnerung an die Vorfreude. A bisserl was bleibt halt allerweil! 



vermesser schrieb:


> Ich bleibe dabei, um realistisch Rekorde zu erangeln, braucht man Zeit (neben anderen Faktoren, die käuflich sind oder auch nicht). Und daran mangelt es den meisten von uns.



Darum plane ich ja. Aus dem wenigen das meiste herausholen.



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Andal, mit Verlaub, die Philosophie des "Höher, schneller, weiter", führt zwar vielleicht zum 56er Barsch, aber im "realen" Leben eben auch zu Herzinfarkten, Bandscheibenvorfällen und einem immer zügiger vorbeirasendem Leben .
> Wie gesagt, wenn einer beißt, toll, wenn nicht....



Dafür hat man aber auch gelebt und nicht nur existiert, ganz nach eigenem Ermessen. Ich möchte mich mal nicht für die "Sünden" entschuldigen müssen, die ich ausgelassen habe!


----------



## kati48268 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*



Andal schrieb:


> Dafür hat man aber auch gelebt und nicht nur existiert,...


every man dies, not every man really lives


----------



## Gardenfly (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*



Andal schrieb:


> Dafür hat man aber auch gelebt und nicht nur existiert, ganz nach eigenem Ermessen. Ich möchte mich mal nicht für die "Sünden" entschuldigen müssen, die ich ausgelassen habe!



|good:

Was hat man nicht alles für verrücktes Zeug ausprobiert nur um einen Fisch zu fangen-Zerrungen,Wunden nach solchen Aktionen sind Auszeichnungen.


----------



## daci7 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*



Andal schrieb:


> [...]
> Dafür hat man aber auch gelebt und nicht nur existiert, ganz nach eigenem Ermessen. Ich möchte mich mal nicht für die "Sünden" entschuldigen müssen, die ich ausgelassen habe!



Wenn du Genuss und Lebensfreude *nur* an Erfolgen festmachst - bei mir ist es wenigstens nicht so :m
Klar sind Erfolge wichtig, aber die feier ich eher auf anderen Ebenen |rolleyes
Ich hab eher das Gefühl, dass ich mehr genießen kann ohne den Druck am Teich!


----------



## Knispel (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was kommt danach?*

Es gab eine Zeit, da hieß es auch für mich nur der Größte, das Beste, das schnellste, der ultimative Rekord. Nach einigen gesundheitlichen Rückschlägen ( Schwein gehabt ... ) und Alter mitlerweile 
Ü 50 habe ich für mich das "Angeln" ( Andal weiß was ich meine ) meines Großvaters wieder entdeckt und bin sehr, sehr zufrrieden damit. Kein Stress, kein ich muss dies oder das, ich "DARF" einfach noch angeln und bin glücklich damit ob etwas beist oder nicht, ob es groß ist oder klein ....
Ich habe aber auch Verständnis für die andere Seite - den "Rekordjägern", dass kommt mir alles noch so bekannt vor ...


----------

